# The rzr is done



## pondhopper1 (Dec 22, 2008)

PH Customz lift 8" lift and turner axles. Whatcha think? I know the stickers or backwards on the front axles. I've got new stickers. 22" gc with 30s and 62" wide


----------



## Crew Chief (Mar 1, 2009)

That is Bad I want it!!!


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

I like, looks good:rockn:


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

That thing is bad azz.... I want one like that..


----------



## pondhopper1 (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks I want one too after driving this one.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Good job, man. All yers **** looks top notch!
We got to wondering where you were.. hehe no we know!


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Very nice!!


----------



## AUbruterider (Feb 9, 2009)

Awesome!!! :rockn:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Chub...... :rockn:


----------



## pondhopper1 (Dec 22, 2008)

Yea sorry guys I've been super busy tryin to get this done ,my sons 300 done and my Brute by nats. I get everything ready and now my 4wd on my brute quit. I swear I'm gonna burn that thing. :1zhelp: 




phreebsd said:


> Good job, man. All yers **** looks top notch!
> We got to wondering where you were.. hehe no we know!


----------

